# Standard def and HD DVR



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

The customer support at Dish is turning into a joke. I can never undertstand anyone, and no one can explain things to me fully. All they ever say is "no you can't do that" 

With that said, I called today to try and finagle a free 622 since I saw they were giving them to new customers for free. I realize since Feb or so, existing customers can get them for $149. After 3 techs and a slew of different nationalities, I was told that I cannot keep my 625 and add a 622. I repeteatedly asked the rep why I should remain as a customer when they are giving new customers something for free that I have to pay for. None of them would answer they would simply sit there in silence. 

My qustion to you is could you please explain to me the rules of the new customer free HD DVR promotion and explain why I can't have a 625 and a 622. I only have 3 TVs hooked up now, one 625 and (2) 211s. The 625 is currently feeding back to the HD set. They kept yelling about "no no no, you can't have 5 TVs!!!" I don't want 5 TVs, I only need 4 hooked up. 

I have 2 HDTVs and 2 standard def. Please let me know of a way I can have DVR capability on 1 HD and 2 standard def TVs.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

red1210 said:


> The customer support at Dish is turning into a joke. I can never undertstand anyone, and no one can explain things to me fully. All they ever say is "no you can't do that"
> 
> With that said, I called today to try and finagle a free 622 since I saw they were giving them to new customers for free. I realize since Feb or so, existing customers can get them for $149. After 3 techs and a slew of different nationalities, I was told that I cannot keep my 625 and add a 622. I repeteatedly asked the rep why I should remain as a customer when they are giving new customers something for free that I have to pay for. None of them would answer they would simply sit there in silence.
> 
> ...


According to dish you have four tv''s now. Your 625 has two tuners and the 2 211's would be two tuners. This is the max. you can have on a lease account. They will let you buy a 622 for full price and add it to your account.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

red1210 said:


> The customer support at Dish is turning into a joke. I can never undertstand anyone, and no one can explain things to me fully. All they ever say is "no you can't do that"
> 
> With that said, I called today to try and finagle a free 622 since I saw they were giving them to new customers for free. I realize since Feb or so, existing customers can get them for $149. After 3 techs and a slew of different nationalities, I was told that I cannot keep my 625 and add a 622. I repeteatedly asked the rep why I should remain as a customer when they are giving new customers something for free that I have to pay for. None of them would answer they would simply sit there in silence.
> 
> ...


Kind of like that old movie with the boy on the bike chasing everyone saying, "2 dollars, 2 dollars, 2 dollars". 4 tuners. 4 tuners. 4 tuners. 4 tuners. You already have 4 tuners.


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

jarvantgroup said:


> Kind of like that old movie with the boy on the bike chasing everyone saying, "2 dollars, 2 dollars, 2 dollars". 4 tuners. 4 tuners. 4 tuners. 4 tuners. You already have 4 tuners.


My whole gripe is that I would like DVR capability on 3 TVs. And since 2 of my TVs are HD, I cannot do that without having 5 theoretical TVs. I just found out they finally pushed FIOS TV to my house so I'll be dropping Dish next week. This whole thing isn't very customer friendly in my book.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

red1210 said:


> My whole gripe is that I would like DVR capability on 3 TVs. And since 2 of my TVs are HD, I cannot do that without having 5 theoretical TVs. I just found out they finally pushed FIOS TV to my house so I'll be dropping Dish next week. This whole thing isn't very customer friendly in my book.


If you have 2 HD sets, why not get 2 622 receivers. That gives you HD on 2, then use the TV2 outputs to feed 2 SD sets. You would then have DVR access on 4 actual TV's with only using 2 receivers (each with 2 outputs).

E* has a Dish-in-Up promo that I took advantage of and you should be able to also.

You pay (or actually charge on a card) a $149 payment. You get by way of rebate a $10 discount if you order HD programming for 10 months (equals $100) and you also get a one time $50 off your bill. So in essence you get all of that $149 back.

I don't know how they work it when you need 2 of the 622's.

Your solution has to be easier than what they are telling you. And yes I do understand your pain in being able to speak with someone who speaks plain English.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

All the current deals are better than what I got back in November 05. I paid 199 for the 622 and all I got was a 10 month 10 dollar per month rebate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

calgary2800 said:


> All the current deals are better than what I got back in November 05. I paid 199 for the 622 and all I got was a 10 month 10 dollar per month rebate.


November 06? The 622 didn't release until last Feb.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> November 06? The 622 didn't release until last Feb.


Opps, I mean Nov 06


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

The last time I checked people were still having problems leasing (2) 622s. Is this still the case? I understand that you can buy one and there's not a problem, but there's no way I'm paying $700 or whatever they're going for now.

Oh and I tallied up my monthly total for service with Verizon. The stupid equipment charges are as much as my service every month! I knew they had really high equipment fees, but jeez. In comparison though, I guess it's comparable to Dish since they hit you with DVR fees, extra receiver fees, and a no phone line fee. I'll have to get the old red pen out and figure it all up over the long term. But from what I can tell I'll get great PQ and the DVR flexibility I want with Verizon for only $10 more per month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

red1210 said:


> I just found out they finally pushed FIOS TV to my house so I'll be dropping Dish next week. This whole thing isn't very customer friendly in my book.


Have you asked Verizon what is involved getting independent DVR service for three HDTVs? They may have some restrictions that aren't apparent from reading information from the website.


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

i'll know all the specifics tomm, since their customer service dept. is closed on the weekend. I only need DVR service on 1 HD and 2 SD TVs. I'll let everyone know tomm what they say.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

red1210 said:


> I understand that you can buy one and there's not a problem, but there's no way I'm paying $700 or whatever they're going for now.


Last I heard, ViP622 MSRP was $500.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

red1210 said:


> i'll know all the specifics tomm, since their customer service dept. is closed on the weekend. I only need DVR service on 1 HD and 2 SD TVs. I'll let everyone know tomm what they say.


In that case a single 622 should work fine as long as all three TVs don't need to be active simultaneously... the 622 connects to the HDTV on TV1 and the coax goes out and splits to the other two TVs.

The only caveat is that the other two TVs can only use the DVR input one at a time. If you save a seperate SD tuner, then each TV has its own tuner, and when the seperate SD system wants to watch something that was recorded with the DVR they change to the coax input and watch there (if the other TV isn't using it.)

The other way to go would be a 622 and then an SD DVR (buy one cheapish off ebay and skip the lease fee.)


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

"The other way to go would be a 622 and then an SD DVR (buy one cheapish off ebay and skip the lease fee.)"

That was the whole problem. I have 2 HD sets and 2 SD sets. He said I couldn't keep my 625 SD DVR and add a 622 bc I would then have 5 theoretical hookups. The 2nd HD set is what messes me up. I have (2) 211s now and I'm not about to hook up and SD box or a crappy coax feed to my best TV.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

koralis said:


> In that case a single 622 should work fine as long as all three TVs don't need to be active simultaneously... the 622 connects to the HDTV on TV1 and the coax goes out and splits to the other two TVs.
> 
> The only caveat is that the other two TVs can only use the DVR input one at a time. If you save a seperate SD tuner, then each TV has its own tuner, and when the seperate SD system wants to watch something that was recorded with the DVR they change to the coax input and watch there (if the other TV isn't using it.)
> 
> The other way to go would be a 622 and then an SD DVR (buy one cheapish off ebay and skip the lease fee.)


If you buy a receiver you will still have to pay the extra $4.99. They call it something other than a lease fee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Extra Receiver Fee" $5.00 ($6.00 if it is a HD receiver)


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the correction. I forgot we were talking about an HD receiver.


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow...........

I just called Verizon to set up my FIOS service. I currently have their 30mbps internet service and just needed to add video. My total price for one 6416 home media HD DVR, 1 HD receiver, and 3 SD boxes along with maintaining my 30 mbps internet was only $85!!!! So DVR in every room and internet for only $85


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

red1210 said:


> So DVR in every room and internet for only $85


I recommend that you confirm that before charging ahead. I think there are some decided limitations to what the subordinate set-tops can do.


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

harsh said:


> I recommend that you confirm that before charging ahead. I think there are some decided limitations to what the subordinate set-tops can do.


I specifically asked if each of the standard boxes can stream DVR content from the main DVR and she said yes. But I agree with you, I am going to call and ask anyways. But for that price, I don't care what they do as long as I have DVR on 3 TVs. But based on what they're saying I'll have DVR on all 5.

Oh and they gave me the first month free.


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

Meh......price was wrong but all the features were correct. All standard boxes can view content on the home media DVR. So i'm ending up with 1 SD DVR, 2 standard SD boxes, and 1 media center HD DVR. with HBO the monthly price is right at $90 with the first month free. Now let's hope the stories of the awesome PQ are true.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Hope this wasn't already posted I didn't feel like wading through all the muck.
Trade in your 625 for a 622 and pick up a 625 off Ebay.


----------



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Hope this wasn't already posted I didn't feel like wading through all the muck.
> Trade in your 625 for a 622 and pick up a 625 off Ebay.


What is the upcharge for trading in a 625 for a 622 with Dish?
I didn't know they did trades. I thought they were offering ridiculously low credits like $50 to buy back old receivers...


----------



## red1210 (Sep 23, 2006)

After telling the CSR that I wanted to cancel he offered me the "deal" that you described. I told him that isn't helping me at all and that I'm not paying $200 for a receiver. He then babbled something about $20 for 10 months, and I said nobody wants to use out of pocket cash to buy a receiver and that I wasn't very happy with having to cancel my subscription to be given a deal. I told him that if he would have offered this deal before then I would have stayed, but not after 4 CSRs. 

The FIOS install went great and I now have TV all over the house. It's great to be able to split signals again when you want to add standard channels to a TV. I'm going to run a line outside to my patio and one to my garage. It's nice to have options again. 

Oh and the HD PQ is very good, but not night and day different. The HDNet feed IS amazing though. They had some island scenes on last night and you'd swear the plants were right next to you. I was very happy with Dish's HD feed. The SD on FIOS is better, but again, not loads.


----------

